# Enclosure windows need repairing!! HELP!!



## seaswirl (Oct 22, 2006)

hello all well since it is striper season, i need to get 1 of my plastic windows repaired, it is starting to rip at the snaps, and i need to have it replaced?? these are soft plastic rollup windows that zip up and snap to my windsheild. does anyone know of a place where i could take it to get repaired. i am in the northern Del. area thanks


----------

